# [solved] Updatefragen - Das letzte Update ist sehr lange her

## eras0r

Hallo liebe Gentoo-User,

ich bin neu im Forum und kenne mich leider auch nicht allzu viel mit Gentoo aus.

Blöderweise habe ich, bedingt durch einen Empfehlung und Hilfestellung durch einen Bekannten, ein Gentoo-Produktivsystem laufen. Vor ca. 2 Jahren wurde das System installiert und läuft seitdem auch ohne Probleme. Nun will ich es allerdings updaten (genau, seitdem ist rein GARNICHTS mehr passiert) und ihr werdet es sicher erraten, genau dieser Bekannte ist nicht mehr greifbar, ich stehe da und habe leider zu wenig Ahnung, zumindest von Gentoo, um mich alleine durchzuschlagen.

Mein Problem aktuell:

Das System wurde sicher zwei Jahre nicht mehr geupdated. Nun möchte ich gerne alles auf den neusten Stand bringen.

Das System (Hardware):

Chipset	

        nVidia nForce 570 SLI

OnBoard components:

	Realtek ALC883 7.1 Sound

	10 USB-Ports

	Dual LAN 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernet by Vitesse VSC8601

	1 IDE Ultra DMA 66/100/133 mode

	6 x SATA-II RAID 0/ 1/ 0+1 or RAID 5 mode by nForce 570 SLI

	2 IEEE1394 Firewire ports, Chip integrated by VIA VT 6307, up to 400 Mbps

	1 parallel port supporting SPP/EPP/ECP mode

CPU	

        Athlon 64 X2 4400+

RAM	

         Kingston 1 GB DDR-II 800 Mhz	in 1 chip, Single-Channel

HDD	

         2 x Samsung 250 GB, SATA-II, 8 MB cache	(Software Raid 1, mdadm)

         1 x Hitachi 250 GB, IDE

         2 x Samsung 1 TB, SATA-II, 16 MB Cache (werden noch Raid 1, mdadm)

Graphicchip	

        Saphire TI Radeon 9600 pro

Das System (Software):

Ich nutze Gentoo 64 Bit, kann euch leider nichtmal sagen welche..  :Sad:  Wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich alles andere rausbekomme poste ich die Ausgabe gerne sofort.

Benutzt werden als Services: samba, apache, hylafax, mysql, mdadm, rsnapshot

Ich habe bereits ein emerge --sync ausgeführt, emerge -upv world liefert folgendes:

```
emerge -upv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-admin/webmin

                                                                                                                                                                                ... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r4] USE="-berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.22] USE="-hardened" 1,009 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6  USE="-nocxx" 468 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123 [20070724] 40 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-5 [4-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.4-r1] USE="-static" 822 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 [1.1.21] 343 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0.1 [1.0-r2] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.8 [2.5.7] 1,304 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0 [1.3.0-r1] 771 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7  316 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-8.9 [7.7] 75 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11-r3 [2.11-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/mdadm-2.6.4-r1 [2.6.2] USE="-static" 149 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2 [5.52-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.1-r1 [3.0.16-r1] USE="-compat% -zeroconf%" 51 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.8.2 [3.7.8] 132 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2 [0.3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1 [0.9.8g] USE="(sse2) -bindist -gmp -kerberos -test -zlib (-emacs%)" 3,360 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.8-r5] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,621 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.7-r1 [7.4] USE="bzip2%* unicode -cxx% -doc -zlib%" 800 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2 [1.6e-r3] USE="nls" 249 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11 [1.4.10] USE="nls -examples" 684 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11 [1.10-r9] USE="-python" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 [1.40.3] USE="nls" 3,997 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p17-r1] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plugins -vanilla" 42 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.3.11] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,007 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.18-r1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 17 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.1 [2.6.28] USE="-bootstrap% -build% -debug -doc -examples% -ipv6 -python -readline -test" 4,658 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1 [1.2.18] USE="(-doc%)" 489 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416] USE="unicode" 293 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.07 [1.6.0.02] USE="-X -alsa (-nsplugin) -odbc%" 70,023 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/mt-st-0.9b [0.7-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 [2.12.12] USE="-debug -fam% -hardened (-selinux) -xattr% (-doc%)" 4,464 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12] USE="nls -pic -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13] USE="nls -static" 180 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202] USE="-doc -ipv6 -static" 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.19] USE="nls -static" 1,868 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1 [0.30.7] USE="-bash-completion" 21 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/sarg-2.2.5 [2.2.2] 631 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r2 [2.61-r1] USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [5.2_p7] 10 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 [0.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 [1.40.3] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.6.3-r1 [0.5.4-r1] USE="-cjk -jpeg -zlib" 1,263 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20080316  24,596 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2] USE="nls ssl -debug -ipv6* -socks5 -static (-build%)" 908 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16] 130 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/fetchmail-6.3.8-r2 [6.3.8] USE="nls ssl -hesiod -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-backup/flexbackup-1.2.1-r7 [1.2.1-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.16] USE="caps" 65 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 [1.6.11-r1] USE="-hardened -ipv6% (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static -tcpd" 370 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1 [1.10] 897 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 [1.40.3] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p4 [4.2.4_p0] USE="caps ssl -debug -ipv6 -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -zeroconf" 3,404 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.24] USE="-vanilla" 2,893 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.13-r2] USE="nls unicode%* -crypt -loop-aes% -old-linux (-selinux) -slang%" 2,764 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 [6b-r7] 23 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1 [5.0.42] USE="ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -perl (-selinux) -static" 27,369 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-1.3.2 [1.2.11] USE="-debug -doc -urandom (-ipv6%)" 1,132 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="ncurses ssl -berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -gdbm -ipv6 -readline -sqlite -threads -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 9,606 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.9-r1] USE="nls* -acl (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr" 3,692 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1 [1.2.2-r1] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 943 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20 [1.0.2-r2] USE="-X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,370 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 [0.1.12] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1  76 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.8-r1 [0.9.7] USE="-ipv6" 509 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2] USE="nls -X -ipv6 (-selinux)" 277 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.2 [2.6.9-r5] USE="-acl -iconv% -ipv6 -static -xattr% -xinetd" 748 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r3 [0.3_beta15-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6 [0.97-r3] USE="ncurses%* -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 31 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/strace-4.5.16-r1 [4.5.15] USE="-aio -static" 447 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.2 [1.2.10] USE="mysql -berkdb -doc -freetds% -gdbm -ldap -odbc% -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 760 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r4 [3.8.2-r2] USE="jbig jpeg zlib -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.10-r5] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 218 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.2 [2.25] USE="-static" 135 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.21-r1] USE="-python" 551 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.53 [4.20] USE="ssl -gtk -lua%" 3,073 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-124-r1 [115-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 204 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2 [0.2.3-r1] 89 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 47,586 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4 [2.10.1] USE="-sensord" 911 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/httpd-cgi-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1 [1.2.10-r1] USE="dbus java%* jpeg pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -X -acl% -avahi% -gnutls% -kerberos% -ldap -perl% -python% -slp -static% -xinetd% -zeroconf% (-nls%*)" LINGUAS="de%* -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -id% -it% -ja% -pl% -sv% -zh_TW%" 3,886 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62 [8.54] USE="cups -X -bindist% -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k" 14,715 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 [3.0.20060720] USE="cups" 167 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/hplip-2.8.6b [1.7.4a-r1] USE="fax -cupsddk% -dbus% -doc% -minimal% -parport -ppds -qt3 -qt4% -scanner -snmp (-X%) (-cups%*) (-foomaticdb%)" 10,699 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1-r1] USE="nls pam -cracklib -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 2,444 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1 [2.7-r8] 37 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.32 [3.0.24-r3] USE="caps cups pam readline swat syslog winbind -acl -ads% -async -automount -debug% -doc -examples -fam -ipv6% -ldap -oav -python -quotas (-selinux) (-kerberos%)" LINGUAS="(-ja%) (-pl%)" 21,172 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/postfix-2.5.5 [2.3.6] USE="dovecot-sasl mbox mysql pam sasl ssl -cdb -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -nis -postgres (-selinux) -vda" 3,084 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1 [0.01] USE="pam*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 [0.99.9.0] USE="nls -audit -cracklib (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 957 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20080318  USE="-consolekit -cracklib -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)" 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.11.1 [1.8.2] USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,880 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6 [4.7_p1-r1] USE="pam -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static -tcpd" 66 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.1_rc2-r3 [1.3.1_rc2-r1] USE="clamav mysql ncurses nls pam* ssl -acl -authfile -hardened -ifsession -ipv6 -ldap -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite (-selinux) -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -tcpd -vroot -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r15 [2.4.4-r4] USE="pam* -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -gtk -ipv6 -mppe-mppc -radius" 47 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/dovecot-1.1.1-r1 [1.0_rc29-r1] USE="mbox mysql pam ssl -debug -doc -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -managesieve% -pop3d -postgres -sieve -sqlite3% -suid -vpopmail" 2,221 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/squid-2.7.3 [2.6.13-r1] USE="pam samba sasl ssl (-ipf-transparent) -ldap -logrotate -nis (-pf-transparent) -qos (-selinux) -snmp -zero-penalty-hit" 1,741 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.9-r1 [2.0.58-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni% -static% -suexec% -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-itk%) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-peruser%) (-mpm-prefork%) (-mpm-threadpool%) (-mpm-worker%) (-static-modules%)" APACHE2_MODULES="-actions% -alias% -asis% -auth_basic% -auth_digest% -authn_alias% -authn_anon% -authn_dbd% -authn_dbm% -authn_default% -authn_file% -authz_dbm% -authz_default% -authz_groupfile% -authz_host% -authz_owner% -authz_user% -autoindex% -cache% -cern_meta% -charset_lite% -dav% -dav_fs% -dav_lock% -dbd% -deflate% -dir% -disk_cache% -dumpio% -env% -expires% -ext_filter% -file_cache% -filter% -headers% -ident% -imagemap% -include% -info% -log_config% -log_forensic% -logio% -mem_cache% -mime% -mime_magic% -negotiation% -proxy% -proxy_ajp% -proxy_balancer% -proxy_connect% -proxy_ftp% -proxy_http% -rewrite% -setenvif% -speling% -status% -substitute% -unique_id% -userdir% -usertrack% -version% -vhost_alias%" APACHE2_MPMS="-event% -itk% -peruser% -prefork% -worker%" 4,887 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.9  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.09 [2.75] USE="nls" LINGUAS="de%* -cs% -da% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 966 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  949 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.9.2  USE="-vhosts" 2,191 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/uw-imap-2007b [2004g-r2] USE="ssl -clearpasswd -ipv6 -kerberos" 2,725 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.6-r7 [5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2] USE="apache2 bzip2 crypt ctype ftp imap mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre session simplexml ssl unicode xml xmlrpc (-adabas) -bcmath -berkdb (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli -concurrentmodphp -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hash -iconv -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab% -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -readline -recode -reflection -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell -spl -sqlite -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external -zlib (-pdo-external%)" 9,375 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/uw-mailutils-2007b [2004g] 0 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

[blocks B     ] <net-mail/uw-imap-2007b (is blocking net-mail/uw-mailutils-2007b)

```

Nun meine eigentlichen Fragen:

ich habe bereits ein komplettes Backup gemacht (mit Acronis True Image, falls ihr das kennt). Ich bin daher, so hoffe ich, auf der sicheren Seite.

1.) Ich ersehe aus der Augabe oben, dass emerge plant das mdadm zu aktualisieren. Können dabei Probleme bzgl. des laufenden RAID-1 auftreten, die dann "alles zerlegen"? Gibt es da Erfahrungen?

2.) Es sollten sources geupdated werden... Das beudeutet doch, dass ein neuer Kernel installiert werden soll, oder? Im Kernel wurde seinerzeit einiges geändert (Fritz ISDN-Karte für Faxserver, Optionen für Sensorenerfassung z.B.)

Bleiben diese Änderungen nach dem Update bestehen?

Wie würdet ihr an meiner Stelle vorgehen? Komplettes Backupo gut weglegen, und einfach mal emerge -uv world durchlaufen lassen und schauen ob danach alles noch funktioniert? Oder ist das sowieso unrealistisch?

Kann mir jemand erklären wie weitreichend all diese Updates sind?

Ich entschuldige mich für meine Unwissenheit. Mit Linux habe ich einige Erfahrung, Gentoo ist aber in machen Dingen ungewohnt für mich. Ich danke euch bereits im Voraus für eure Hilfe und euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße.

Eras0rLast edited by eras0r on Mon Oct 20, 2008 9:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

>  2.) Es sollten sources geupdated werden... Das beudeutet doch, dass ein neuer Kernel installiert werden soll, oder? Im Kernel wurde seinerzeit einiges geändert (Fritz ISDN-Karte für Faxserver, Optionen für Sensorenerfassung z.B.)
> 
> Bleiben diese Änderungen nach dem Update bestehen? 

 

Bei einer Installation eines Kernels wird quasi nur ein Verzeichnis in /usr/src/ angelegt und dort die Kernel Source reinkopiert. Wenn du Symlink als Useflag gesetzt hast wird die Verknüpfung linux auf den kernel gesetzt. Ansonsten musst du das manuell machen. Dein kompilierter Kernel bleibt derselbe.

es gibt die möglichkeit die config datei des alten kernels in das neue verzeichnis zu kopieren, um dort per make oldconfig, ein passendes config file interaktiv zuzuschneidern.

näheres hierzu:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren#Kerneleinstellung_.C3.BCbernehmen

ein backup ist natürlich immer sinnvoll zum zurückspielen der daten, insofern kannst du ja theoretisch probieren was geht.

ein emerge -uv world wird von vornherein nicht so einfach laufen, da du einige blocker hast. (also mktemp, uw-mailutils)

ich würde dir raten erst einmal mit emerge -avuDN system zu checken was deine systemnahen programme an updates benötigen, diese denke ich sind am kritischsten was updates angeht.

wenn das ganze schon 2 jahre läuft, solltest du nachdem du das system geupdatet hast evtl. auch den wechsel auf ein neues profil in betracht ziehen.

btw. die augabe von emerge --info würde evtl. auch noch einige interessieren, dann könnte man sagen wie komplex das kernelupdate wird.

gruß scytheman

----------

## eras0r

Ok, dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, einen neuen Kernel zu installieren.

Die Hardware läuft aktuell sehr zufriedenstellend. Oder gibt es andere Gründe? Wie könnte ich verhindern, dass sich etwas am Kernel ändert?

Der Befehl den du nanntest gibt folgendes zurück:

```
 emerge -vupDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-admin/webmin

                                                                                                                                                                                ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="unicode -debug -doc -gpm -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  USE="(-build%)" 416 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123 [20070724] 40 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.22] USE="-hardened" 1,009 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6  USE="-nocxx" 468 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.4-r1] USE="-static" 822 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.7 [2.3.4-r2] USE="-X -bindist -debug -doc -utils% (-zlib%)" 1,280 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-5 [4-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5 [0.2] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008e [2007j] USE="nls" 353 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29 [0.1.28] 78 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 [1.1.21] 343 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0.1 [1.0-r2] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.8 [2.5.7] 1,304 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/adns-1.4 [1.1] 247 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0 [2.2.4-r3] USE="-network-cron -zlib (-hal%*)" 240 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2-r2 [4.2.1] USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,707 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2-r1 [0.3.2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0 [1.3.0-r1] 771 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7  316 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static (-build%)" 198 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-8.9 [7.7] 75 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11-r3 [2.11-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/mdadm-2.6.4-r1 [2.6.2] USE="-static" 149 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2 [5.52-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.1-r1 [3.0.16-r1] USE="-compat% -zeroconf%" 51 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.8.2 [3.7.8] 132 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2 [0.3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.7-r1 [7.4] USE="bzip2%* unicode -cxx% -doc -zlib%" 800 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.1 [2.6.28] USE="-bootstrap% -build% -debug -doc -examples% -ipv6 -python -readline -test" 4,658 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p17-r1] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plugins -vanilla" 42 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11 [1.10-r9] USE="-python" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1 [1.2.18] USE="(-doc%)" 489 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.15 [0.13] 7 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 [1.06-r6] USE="-libedit% -readline -static" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416] USE="unicode" 293 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202] USE="-doc -ipv6 -static" 99 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [5.2_p7] 10 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.16] USE="caps" 65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5  USE="caps ncurses -gtk -qt3" 413 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/netpbm-10.43.00  USE="xml -jbig -jpeg -jpeg2k -png -rle (-svga) -tiff -zlib" 2,059 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.8-r5] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,621 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11 [1.4.10] USE="nls -examples" 684 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6 [1.5] USE="nls" 374 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.3.11] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,007 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 [1.40.3] USE="nls" 3,997 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.2-r1 [2.0.6] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,383 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080316 [1.1.20070514] USE="nls%* unicode -examples" 365 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12] USE="nls -pic -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13] USE="nls -static" 180 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.19] USE="nls -static" 1,868 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/sarg-2.2.5 [2.2.2] 631 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 [2.0.3] USE="-debug%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 [1.40.3] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20080316  24,596 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16] 130 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.18-r1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 17 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2 [1.6e-r3] USE="nls" 249 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 [1.40.3] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.4 [0.6.10] 291 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 [0.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.13-r2] USE="nls unicode%* -crypt -loop-aes% -old-linux (-selinux) -slang%" 2,764 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="-berkdb* -debug -gdbm* -ithreads" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r4] USE="-berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r2 [2.61-r1] USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Storable-2.16  170 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Time-HiRes-1.97.07 [1.97.05] 80 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.70 [0.67] 76 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.005 [2.004] 203 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43 [0.39] 28 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.10-r1  USE="-kerberos" 42 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Generator-1.01 [0.99] 23 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56  USE="-test% (-unicode%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 84 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.16 [2.15] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/libnet-1.21  USE="sasl" 67 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.97.07 [1.97.05] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.70 [0.67] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1 [1.10] 897 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.005 [2.004] 89 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1 [0.2018] 18 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.21 [1.19] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.24] USE="-vanilla" 2,893 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.601 [1.55] 484 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.005 [2.004] 132 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 [6b-r7] 23 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.9-r1] USE="nls* -acl (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr" 3,692 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1 [1.2.2-r1] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 943 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-1.3.2 [1.2.11] USE="-debug -doc -urandom (-ipv6%)" 1,132 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.2 [2.6.9-r5] USE="-acl -iconv% -ipv6 -static -xattr% -xinetd" 748 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.005 [2.004] 62 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 [0.1.12] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.8-r1 [0.9.7] USE="-ipv6" 509 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20 [1.0.2-r2] USE="-X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,370 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1  76 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2] USE="nls -X -ipv6 (-selinux)" 277 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r3 [0.3_beta15-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6 [0.97-r3] USE="ncurses%* -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 31 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/strace-4.5.16-r1 [4.5.15] USE="-aio -static" 447 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r4 [3.8.2-r2] USE="jbig jpeg zlib -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.2 [2.25] USE="-static" 135 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.07 [1.04] 10 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.63 [0.60] USE="-ipv6" 146 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.3 [1.0.0] 514 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73 [0.71-r1] USE="-network-cron% -zlib%" 170 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.38 [1.30] 42 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.10-r5] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 218 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-124-r1 [115-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 204 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 47,586 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4 [2.10.1] USE="-sensord" 911 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -fortran -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 50 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS="-headers-only%" 88 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/re2c-0.13.5 [0.12.0] 765 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/mt-st-0.9b [0.7-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 [2.12.12] USE="-debug -fam% -hardened (-selinux) -xattr% (-doc%)" 4,464 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-backup/flexbackup-1.2.1-r7 [1.2.1-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 [1.6.11-r1] USE="-hardened -ipv6% (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static -tcpd" 370 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1 [0.30.7] USE="-bash-completion" 21 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 [1.0.7] USE="-bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5 [1.1.4] 2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.5  8 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/ctags-5.7 [5.5.4-r2] USE="-ada%" 281 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.2 [7.0.235] USE="nls -acl -bash-completion -livecd" 9,078 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.2 [7.0.235] USE="nls -acl -bash-completion -cscope -gpm -minimal -perl -python -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20070506 [20051221-r1] USE="-ignore-glep31" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r2 [20061027.2] 145 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.12 [1.02] 51 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1 [0.9.8g] USE="(sse2) -bindist -gmp -kerberos -test -zlib (-emacs%)" 3,360 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1 [5.0.42] USE="ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -perl (-selinux) -static" 27,369 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="ncurses ssl -berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -gdbm -ipv6 -readline -sqlite -threads -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 9,606 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.18.2  USE="ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -libssh2 -nss -test" 1,704 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.57 [0.53] 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2] USE="nls ssl -debug -ipv6* -socks5 -static (-build%)" 908 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/fetchmail-6.3.8-r2 [6.3.8] USE="nls ssl -hesiod -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.53 [4.20] USE="ssl -gtk -lua%" 3,073 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p4 [4.2.4_p0] USE="caps ssl -debug -ipv6 -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -zeroconf" 3,404 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.6 [2.0.33-r1] 40 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.2 [1.2.10] USE="mysql -berkdb -doc -freetds% -gdbm -ldap -odbc% -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 760 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.21-r1] USE="-python" 551 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2 [0.2.3-r1] 89 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.07 [1.6.0.02] USE="-X -alsa (-nsplugin) -odbc%" 70,023 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.16 [1.5.0.12] USE="-X -alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc%" 43,020 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9 [1.4.7-r1] USE="bzip2 nls -doc% -ldap -openct% -pcsc-lite% (-selinux) -smartcard (-bindist%) (-curl%) (-ecc%) (-idea%) (-readline%) (-static%) (-usb%*) (-zlib%)" LINGUAS="(-ru%)" 3,632 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2 [2.4.2] USE="-doc (-xml%*)" 1,371 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.6.3-r1 [0.5.4-r1] USE="-cjk -jpeg -zlib" 1,263 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/mgetty-1.1.36-r2 [1.1.35-r2] USE="fax%* -doc -fidonet" 1,022 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/httpd-cgi-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62 [8.54] USE="cups -X -bindist% -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k" 14,715 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/postfix-2.5.5 [2.3.6] USE="dovecot-sasl mbox mysql pam sasl ssl -cdb -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -nis -postgres (-selinux) -vda" 3,084 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1 [1.2.10-r1] USE="dbus java%* jpeg pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -X -acl% -avahi% -gnutls% -kerberos% -ldap -perl% -python% -slp -static% -xinetd% -zeroconf% (-nls%*)" LINGUAS="de%* -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -id% -it% -ja% -pl% -sv% -zh_TW%" 3,886 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 [3.0.20060720] USE="cups" 167 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/hplip-2.8.6b [1.7.4a-r1] USE="fax -cupsddk% -dbus% -doc% -minimal% -parport -ppds -qt3 -qt4% -scanner -snmp (-X%) (-cups%*) (-foomaticdb%)" 10,699 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1-r1] USE="nls pam -cracklib -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 2,444 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1 [2.7-r8] 37 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2  USE="java mysql pam* ssl -authdaemond -berkdb -crypt -gdbm -kerberos -ldap -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.32 [3.0.24-r3] USE="caps cups pam readline swat syslog winbind -acl -ads% -async -automount -debug% -doc -examples -fam -ipv6% -ldap -oav -python -quotas (-selinux) (-kerberos%)" LINGUAS="(-ja%) (-pl%)" 21,172 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6 [4.7_p1-r1] USE="pam -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static -tcpd" 66 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1 [0.01] USE="pam*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 [0.99.9.0] USE="nls -audit -cracklib (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 957 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20080318  USE="-consolekit -cracklib -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)" 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.11.1 [1.8.2] USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,880 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/hylafax-4.3.0  USE="jbig pam* -faxonly -html -mgetty" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.1_rc2-r3 [1.3.1_rc2-r1] USE="clamav mysql ncurses nls pam* ssl -acl -authfile -hardened -ifsession -ipv6 -ldap -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite (-selinux) -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -tcpd -vroot -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10  USE="pam* -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r15 [2.4.4-r4] USE="pam* -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -gtk -ipv6 -mppe-mppc -radius" 47 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/dovecot-1.1.1-r1 [1.0_rc29-r1] USE="mbox mysql pam ssl -debug -doc -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -managesieve% -pop3d -postgres -sieve -sqlite3% -suid -vpopmail" 2,221 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/squid-2.7.3 [2.6.13-r1] USE="pam samba sasl ssl (-ipf-transparent) -ldap -logrotate -nis (-pf-transparent) -qos (-selinux) -snmp -zero-penalty-hit" 1,741 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.9-r1 [2.0.58-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni% -static% -suexec% -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-itk%) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-peruser%) (-mpm-prefork%) (-mpm-threadpool%) (-mpm-worker%) (-static-modules%)" APACHE2_MODULES="-actions% -alias% -asis% -auth_basic% -auth_digest% -authn_alias% -authn_anon% -authn_dbd% -authn_dbm% -authn_default% -authn_file% -authz_dbm% -authz_default% -authz_groupfile% -authz_host% -authz_owner% -authz_user% -autoindex% -cache% -cern_meta% -charset_lite% -dav% -dav_fs% -dav_lock% -dbd% -deflate% -dir% -disk_cache% -dumpio% -env% -expires% -ext_filter% -file_cache% -filter% -headers% -ident% -imagemap% -include% -info% -log_config% -log_forensic% -logio% -mem_cache% -mime% -mime_magic% -negotiation% -proxy% -proxy_ajp% -proxy_balancer% -proxy_connect% -proxy_ftp% -proxy_http% -rewrite% -setenvif% -speling% -status% -substitute% -unique_id% -userdir% -usertrack% -version% -vhost_alias%" APACHE2_MPMS="-event% -itk% -peruser% -prefork% -worker%" 4,887 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.9  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.09 [2.75] USE="nls" LINGUAS="de%* -cs% -da% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 966 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  949 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.9.2  USE="-vhosts" 2,191 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/uw-imap-2007b [2004g-r2] USE="ssl -clearpasswd -ipv6 -kerberos" 2,725 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.6-r7 [5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2] USE="apache2 bzip2 crypt ctype ftp imap mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre session simplexml ssl unicode xml xmlrpc (-adabas) -bcmath -berkdb (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli -concurrentmodphp -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hash -iconv -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab% -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -readline -recode -reflection -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell -spl -sqlite -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external -zlib (-pdo-external%)" 9,375 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/uw-mailutils-2007b [2004g] 0 kB

[blocks B     ] app-crypt/gnupg (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21)

[blocks B     ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9)

[blocks B     ] <net-mail/uw-imap-2007b (is blocking net-mail/uw-mailutils-2007b)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/hylafax (is blocking net-dialup/mgetty-1.1.36-r2)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

Total: 180 packages (149 upgrades, 17 new, 4 in new slots, 10 reinstalls, 6 blocks), Size of downloads: 396,492 kB
```

Es ist also immernoch einiges zu tun  :Smile: 

Was meinst du mit Problemen bzgl. der geblockten Pakete? Wie kann ich diese lösen? Als Mailserver war der Server mal gedacdht, wird aber doch nicht benutzt. Daher können vielleicht einige Pakete weg...?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

----------

## Max Steel

Statt world würde ich erstmal (wie ScytheMan meinte) das system-set updaten, damit die systemnahen Komponenten aktualisiert werden. (emerge -auDN system)

Eventuelle Blocks können einfach gelöscht werden.

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

Aber nur dann wenn er es auch als Block ankreidet, also erst per emerge -auDN system nachschauen ob es ein Block gibt.

Und gegebenfalls löschen.

Hier z.B. emerge -aC mktemp

----------

## ScytheMan

ich hab

```
emerge --info 
```

gemeint, das gibt grundlegende informationen über das system aus.

emerge -avuDN system checkt system-set nach updates aus, was ich zuerst machen würde.

ich persönlich finde ein kernelupdate schon sinnvoll bei 2 jahren sind das ca. 8 mikro versionen, also dürftest du im moment bei 2.6.19 oder so sein. Da hat sich in der Kernelentwicklung schon viel sinnvolles getan was Optimierungen von Treibern etc. angeht. Andere Gründe wären z.B. Sicherheitsaspekte, es gibt zwar stable-serien bei den kernel, aber diese werden auch weiter geupdatet.

----------

## eras0r

Ok, das habe ich falsch verstanden, den Befehl  :Wink: 

Hier erstmal die Infos:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 02 Oct 2008 13:45:04 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/fax /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 apache2 bzip2 caps cdr clamav cups dovecot-sasl dvdr fax ftp hal imap java libwww maildir mbox mysql mysqli ncurses nls pam pam-mysql pcre pdf php samba sasl simplexml ssl unicode usb xml xmlrpc" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x       ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3         trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64     mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis       sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Heftig alt? Nehme ich mal an....

Kernelupdate hört sich für mich Newbie schrecklich an, hab ein wenig Angst den Server in einen Zusatnd zu bringen aus dem ich ihn nicht mehr herausbekomme, auch mit dem Backup nicht. True Image erkennt zwar das Linux Raid, was ist aber wenn sich dieses zerschiesst? Dann ists auch mit einem Recover vorbei denke ich. Oder kann das sowieso nicht passieren?

Hier noch die fehlenden Infos vom emerge -auDN system:

```
emerge -auDN system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating system dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="(-bootstrap%) (-build%)"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  USE="(-build%)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123 [20070724]

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.6  USE="-nocxx"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-5 [4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5 [0.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008e [2007j]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.22]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="(-build%)"

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-8.9 [7.7]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p17-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.1 [2.6.28] USE="-bootstrap% -build% -examples%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 [1.06-r6] USE="-libedit%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11 [1.10-r9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-418 [416]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.16]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 [5.2_p7]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.8-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11 [1.4.10]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 [1.40.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 [4.3.11]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.2-r1 [2.0.6]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.19]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 [1.40.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r2 [1.6e-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.18-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 [1.40.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5-r1 [0.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 [2.13-r2] USE="unicode%* -loop-aes% -slang%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="-berkdb* -gdbm*"

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r2 [2.61-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  ELIBC="(glibc%*)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1 [1.10]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.24]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.9-r1] USE="nls* -vanilla%"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.2 [2.6.9-r5] USE="-iconv% -xattr%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.2 [2.25]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.10-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-124-r1 [115-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="-libffi%"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS="-headers-only%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1 [0.9.8g]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="ncurses ssl -berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -gdbm -ipv6 -readline -sqlite -threads -tk -ucs2 -wininst"

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r2 [20061027.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2] USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.21-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 [0.99.9.0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20080318  USE="-consolekit -cracklib -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.11.1 [1.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6 [4.7_p1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.09 [2.75] LINGUAS="de%* -cs% -da% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

Kann ich mktemp einfach rausschmeissen? Wozu ist das sonst gut? Tippe auf Temp.-Überwachung?

----------

## Max Steel

mktemp ist ein Befehl der Dateien erstellt die nur temporär sind, zum starten aber gebraucht werden.

Allerdings wurde diese Funktion komplett in die coreutils integriert, die upgedatet werden.

Deshalb stimmt das so.

Und da du keinerlei andere Blocker hast als diesen, reicht das und du kannst das system-set updaten.

(Ich würde davor die Netzwerk-Services soweit wie möglich ausschalten, um den Server nicht zu überanstrengen.)

Ein kernelupdate ist nciht schwer, zumindest der reine Update.

Einfach den Symlink /usr/src/linux aufs aktuellste ändern (per mc kein Problem)

und ansonsten den wiki-Eintrag von ScytheMan beachten.

Allerdings musst du das noch nicht machen, kannst du machen wann du möchtest, außer dir meldet ein Packet das es den aktuellsten Kernel braucht, das ist eine Ausnahme, aber dann helfen wir dir gerne weiter.

----------

## eras0r

Ok, das hört sich gut an. Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:

emerge -aC mktemp ausführen, dann ist der Block weg.

emerge -auDN system ausführen, dann sind erstmal die wichtigsten Dinge auf dem neusten Stand.

Wenn das alles klappt melden und schauen ob ein Kernelupdate möglich ist. Wenn nich mal Wiki lesen, überlegen ob das jetzt nötig ist.

Dann evtl. den Rest updaten?

Ich will auf Nummer sicher gehen  :Wink:  Nicht das nachher das System nicht mehr bootet oder andere Späße die mir den Tag versauen  :Wink: 

----------

## Evildad

Ist das ein Produktivsystem?

Falls ja mach erstmal ein Backup damit Du sofern etwas schief läuft wieder zurück kannst.

Sind die Dienste die Du am Anfang beschrieben hast von aussen erreichbar?

Für einen Newbie ist das was Du vor hast nich so ganz ohne...

----------

## eras0r

Produktivsystem, ja

Vollbackup läuft gerade  :Smile: 

Dienste sind nur im Netzwerk erreichbar... Wenn das Backup fertig ist werde ich langsam und vorsichtig beginnen

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

also wenn ich mir die Ausgabe von emerge --info so anschaue, dann dürfte das Updaten nicht sehr schwer werden. Portage, gcc und glibc sind in den Version immer noch stable und müssen nicht erneuert werden. Bei python steht ein Update von Version 2.4.x auf Version 2.5.x an, also solltest du nach dem Einspielen aller Updates mal noch 

```
python-updater
```

 laufen lassen, bevor du python-2.4.x dann deinstallierst (passiert nicht automatisch).

Du solltest übrigens unmittelbar nach dem Entfernen von mktemp die coreutils updaten, da einige andere Pakete mktemp zum Kompilieren benötigen: 

```
emerge -ouDav coreutils

emerge -C mktemp

emerge -1v coreutils
```

Der erste Befehl installiert alle Updates der Abhängigkeiten von den coreutils. Das ist besser, als diese Abhängigkeiten erst nach dem Entfernen von mktemp zu installieren.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Evildad

Bist Du dir dann sicher dass Du dir den Stress antun willst?

Ich mein gibt es einen Grund weshalb Du die Updates machen willst? Chef will es so  :Smile: 

Wenn die Dienste nicht von aussen erreichbar sind dann hast Du ja erstmal kein grösseres Angriffspotential.

Das Problem ist, dass bei deinen Paketen doch grössere Versionssprünge drin sind bei denen sich die Konfigurationsdateien geändert haben/könnten und Du die dann alle wieder anpassen musst. Vor allem die ISDN Sachen sind nicht so ganz ohne. Ich denke mal nicht, dass dein Vorgänger hier alles dokumentiert hat.

Die sicherste Lösung ist ein neues System aufzusetzen. Die Frage ist halt ob es noch Hardware gibt mit der Du arbeiten kannst.

----------

## ScytheMan

kernel update ist insofern nicht schlimm, da der alte kernel im normalfall nicht überschrieben wird.

insofern, falls du eine kernel panic kriegst oder so, einfach per grub/lilo/whatever den alten kernel booten und den fehler beheben.

wenn die updates gelaufen sind solltest du revdep-rebuild anschmeissen, es kann durchaus sein, dass einige programme jetzt fehlende abhängigkeiten haben bzw. auf eine neue version geupdatet werden müssen.

system neu aufsetzen würde ich nicht empfehlen, als anfänger lernt man zwar viel doch gerade bei einem solch ausgestattetem system könnte das frustrierend werden, von daher empfehle ich update versuchen. so "alt" schaut es eigentlich gar nicht aus. 

gruß scytheman

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Die sicherste Lösung ist ein neues System aufzusetzen. Die Frage ist halt ob es noch Hardware gibt mit der Du arbeiten kannst.

 

leuchtet mir garnicht ein, das update ist in spätestens 2 stunden gegessen wenn man etwas fix ist und weiß was man tut. eine neuinstallation von einem anfänger würde dementsprechend noch länger dauern.

ein kernelupdate auf >=2.4.24-r2 würde ich aber trotzdem früher oder später machen, da gabs vor einiger zeit mal einen fiesen sicherheitskritischen bug der gefixt wurde...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ein kernelupdate auf >=2.4.24-r2 würde ich aber trotzdem früher oder später machen, da gabs vor einiger zeit mal einen fiesen sicherheitskritischen bug der gefixt wurde...

 

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64) 

Er ist doch schon bei 2.6.x?

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ... wenn man etwas fix ist und weiß was man tut...

 

Da er geschrieben hat dass er keine Ahnung hat ist das auch wieder hinfällig.

Es ging nicht um den Zeitaufwand sondern darum nichts kaputt zu machen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ein kernelupdate auf >=2.4.24-r2 würde ich aber trotzdem früher oder später machen, da gabs vor einiger zeit mal einen fiesen sicherheitskritischen bug der gefixt wurde... 
> 
> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64) 
> ...

 

ups! übel vertippt! es sollte natürlich "2.6.24-r2" heissen...

 *Quote:*   

> Da er geschrieben hat dass er keine Ahnung hat ist das auch wieder hinfällig. 
> 
> Es ging nicht um den Zeitaufwand sondern darum nichts kaputt zu machen.

 

ich würde jetzt einfach mal behaupten das über 90% der pakete, mal abgesehen von dem leichen blocker mit mktemp und coreutils, ohne größere probbleme durchlaufen. wenn doch noch probleme auftauchen lässt sich das bestimmt auch irgendwie lösen. IRC ist ja auch noch da...

mfg

----------

## Evildad

Ich wollte Ihn nur warnen...

Wenn man das schon ein paarmal gemach hat ist das sicher kein Problem. Aber ich geh einfach mal vom schlimmsten aus und dann können auch schon die einfachsten Sachen arg in die Hose gehen. Alles schon gesehen...

----------

## eras0r

Hey,

freue mich zu lesen, dass so viele Leute helfen wollen.

Habe es leider nicht mehr geschafft noch ein Backup zu machen, wir rennt die Zeit davon.

Daher mache ich das Vollbackup morgen früh ggn 10 Uhr. Ich denke eine Stunde sollte es dauern, dann ist alles durch.

Danach werde ich dann langsam anfangen.

Halte euch auf dem laufenden  :Wink: 

Bin eigentlich ganz optimistisch. Neu aufsetzen kommt allerdings nicht in Fragen,

zu viele angepasste Scripte usw  :Wink: 

----------

## eras0r

So, da bin ich wieder am Tatort  :Wink: 

Vollbackup ist gelaufen, mktemp unmerged...

Warte gerade noch auf einen Kopiervorgang, dann starte ich emerge -auDN system.

Die Spannung steigt, halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

DANKE  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *eras0r wrote:*   

> So, da bin ich wieder am Tatort 
> 
> Vollbackup ist gelaufen, mktemp unmerged...
> 
> Warte gerade noch auf einen Kopiervorgang, dann starte ich emerge -auDN system.
> ...

 

Wenn etwas sehr zeitkritisches auftaucht, kannst du auch immer den IRC Channel #gentoo fragen. Da sind sehr viele gute Leute da.

Tobi

----------

## eras0r

Herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis.

Das Update ist gerade durch, jetzt wartet erstmal das Update der etc-files. Das werde ich jetzt mal nach der Dokumentation tun.

Danach schaue ich weiter. Ich denke ein reboot wird erst einmal zeigen, ob noch alles läuft. Bin sehr gespannt!

----------

## eras0r

So, also gebootet hat er ohne Probleme.... ich bin etwas erstaunt, vor allem aber erfreut  :Smile: 

Config-Files habe ich nache bestem Wissen und Gwissen geupdated, frei nach dem Motto: Wo ich nichts geändert habe kann er updaten, hat scheinbar ganz gut geklappt.

Das war dann also das sys-update. Was ist denn nun noch zu tun? Python-Updaten, die restlichen Sachen aus wrold updaten?

Wäre sinnvoll, oder? Wenn dann richtig.

Danach kann evtl. noch geschaut werden wieso der Apache nicht startet... das tut er aber schon lange nicht mehr. Wird sich ggf. nach dem Update auch von selbst erledigen.

Bin auf eure Kommentare gespannt.

Ach so, passend direkt die Ausgabe:

```
emerge -upv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-admin/webmin

                                                                                                                                                                                ... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.7-r1 [7.4] USE="bzip2%* unicode -cxx% -doc -zlib%" 800 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 [1.1.21] 343 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0.1 [1.0-r2] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.8 [2.5.7] 1,304 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0 [1.3.0-r1] 771 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11-r3 [2.11-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/mdadm-2.6.4-r1 [2.6.2] USE="-static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2 [5.52-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.1-r1 [3.0.16-r1] USE="-compat% -zeroconf%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.8.2 [3.7.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2 [0.3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 [6b-r7] 23 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1 [5.0.42] USE="ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -perl (-selinux) -static" 27,369 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-1.3.2 [1.2.11] USE="-debug -doc -urandom (-ipv6%)" 1,132 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1 [1.2.18] USE="(-doc%)" 489 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.07 [1.6.0.02] USE="-X -alsa (-nsplugin) -odbc%" 70,023 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1 [1.2.2-r1] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 943 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20 [1.0.2-r2] USE="-X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,370 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.6.3-r1 [0.5.4-r1] USE="-cjk -jpeg -zlib" 1,263 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 [0.1.12] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/ftpbase-0.01-r1 [0.01] USE="pam*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/mt-st-0.9b [0.7-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20080316  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.8-r1 [0.9.7] USE="-ipv6" 509 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.16.5 [2.12.12] USE="-debug -fam% -hardened (-selinux) -xattr% (-doc%)" 4,464 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1 [2.7-r8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r3 [0.3_beta15-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/fetchmail-6.3.8-r2 [6.3.8] USE="nls ssl -hesiod -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/strace-4.5.16-r1 [4.5.15] USE="-aio -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1 [0.30.7] USE="-bash-completion" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/sarg-2.2.5 [2.2.2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2 [0.2.3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p4 [4.2.4_p0] USE="caps ssl -debug -ipv6 -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.2 [1.2.10] USE="mysql -berkdb -doc -freetds% -gdbm -ldap -odbc% -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 760 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r4 [3.8.2-r2] USE="jbig jpeg zlib -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/postfix-2.5.5 [2.3.6] USE="dovecot-sasl mbox mysql pam sasl ssl -cdb -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -nis -postgres (-selinux) -vda" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.1_rc2-r3 [1.3.1_rc2-r1] USE="clamav mysql ncurses nls pam* ssl -acl -authfile -hardened -ifsession -ipv6 -ldap -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite (-selinux) -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -tcpd -vroot -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-backup/flexbackup-1.2.1-r7 [1.2.1-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r15 [2.4.4-r4] USE="pam* -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -gtk -ipv6 -mppe-mppc -radius" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4 [2.10.1] USE="-sensord" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6 [0.97-r3] USE="ncurses%* -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.53 [4.20] USE="ssl -gtk -lua%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 [1.6.11-r1] USE="-hardened -ipv6% (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static -tcpd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/dovecot-1.1.1-r1 [1.0_rc29-r1] USE="mbox mysql pam ssl -debug -doc -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -managesieve% -pop3d -postgres -sieve -sqlite3% -suid -vpopmail" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/httpd-cgi-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.8-r1 [1.2.10-r1] USE="dbus java%* jpeg pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -X -acl% -avahi% -gnutls% -kerberos% -ldap -perl% -python% -slp -static% -xinetd% -zeroconf% (-nls%*)" LINGUAS="de%* -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -id% -it% -ja% -pl% -sv% -zh_TW%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.62 [8.54] USE="cups -X -bindist% -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k" 14,715 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.32 [3.0.24-r3] USE="caps cups pam readline swat syslog winbind -acl -ads% -async -automount -debug% -doc -examples -fam -ipv6% -ldap -oav -python -quotas (-selinux) (-kerberos%)" LINGUAS="(-ja%) (-pl%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 [3.0.20060720] USE="cups" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/hplip-2.8.6b [1.7.4a-r1] USE="fax -cupsddk% -dbus% -doc% -minimal% -parport -ppds -qt3 -qt4% -scanner -snmp (-X%) (-cups%*) (-foomaticdb%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/squid-2.7.3 [2.6.13-r1] USE="pam samba sasl ssl (-ipf-transparent) -ldap -logrotate -nis (-pf-transparent) -qos (-selinux) -snmp -zero-penalty-hit" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.9-r1 [2.0.58-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni% -static% -suexec% -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-itk%) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-peruser%) (-mpm-prefork%) (-mpm-threadpool%) (-mpm-worker%) (-static-modules%)" APACHE2_MODULES="-actions% -alias% -asis% -auth_basic% -auth_digest% -authn_alias% -authn_anon% -authn_dbd% -authn_dbm% -authn_default% -authn_file% -authz_dbm% -authz_default% -authz_groupfile% -authz_host% -authz_owner% -authz_user% -autoindex% -cache% -cern_meta% -charset_lite% -dav% -dav_fs% -dav_lock% -dbd% -deflate% -dir% -disk_cache% -dumpio% -env% -expires% -ext_filter% -file_cache% -filter% -headers% -ident% -imagemap% -include% -info% -log_config% -log_forensic% -logio% -mem_cache% -mime% -mime_magic% -negotiation% -proxy% -proxy_ajp% -proxy_balancer% -proxy_connect% -proxy_ftp% -proxy_http% -rewrite% -setenvif% -speling% -status% -substitute% -unique_id% -userdir% -usertrack% -version% -vhost_alias%" APACHE2_MPMS="-event% -itk% -peruser% -prefork% -worker%" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.9  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.9.2  USE="-vhosts" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/uw-imap-2007b [2004g-r2] USE="ssl -clearpasswd -ipv6 -kerberos" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.6-r7 [5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2] USE="apache2 bzip2 crypt ctype ftp imap mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre session simplexml ssl unicode xml xmlrpc (-adabas) -bcmath -berkdb (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli -concurrentmodphp -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hash -iconv -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab% -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -readline -recode -reflection -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell -spl -sqlite -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external -zlib (-pdo-external%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/uw-mailutils-2007b [2004g] 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <net-mail/uw-imap-2007b (is blocking net-mail/uw-mailutils-2007b)

Total: 61 packages (53 upgrades, 5 new, 3 in new slots, 1 block), Size of downloads: 126,276 kB

```

----------

## Evildad

python-updater solltest du nach einem Wechsel auf die neue Python Version noch unbedingt ausführen.

----------

## eras0r

Ok, dann lege ich jetzt ein world-update nach. Und Update dann Python.  :Smile: 

Python sagt folgendes:

```
python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 *   Adding to list: =net-print/hplip-1.7.4a-r1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/reportlab-1.20

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/imaging-1.1.5

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

 *   Adding to list: =net-mail/fetchmail-6.3.8

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-1.3.7

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1

 *   Adding to list: =sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1

 *   Adding to list: =app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-print/hplip-1.7.4a-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/hplip-1.7.4a-r1 (masked by: )

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Was muss mir das denn sagen? Kann ich jezt erstmal kein world-update machen?

HPLip bringt mich auf HP... Ein HP-Drucker ist angeschlossen und per Samba freigegeben...

----------

## Finswimmer

--ignore-versions hinten anhängen.

Er versucht genau die gleiche Version zu installieren, die auch schon auf dem System verfügbar ist.

Die ist aber so alt, dass es sie nicht mehr gibt.

Tobi

----------

## eras0r

so, jetzt ist was kaputt -.-

re sagt net-eth0 could not start. Ich habe keine Ahnugn wieso....

Wie gehe ich da am besten ran?

----------

## eras0r

sshd kann auch nicht mehr gestartet werden:

could not start sshd as net.eth0 could not start.

wenn ich aber dhcpd eth0 mache bekommter ne IP und kann auch ins Internet pingen...

? Ich verstehs nicht.

HILFE  :Smile: 

----------

## eras0r

ok, wenn ich nun per Hand /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start eingebe, kommt:

```
/sbin/dhcpd: invalid Option -- N 
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *eras0r wrote:*   

> sshd kann auch nicht mehr gestartet werden:
> 
> could not start sshd as net.eth0 could not start.
> 
> wenn ich aber dhcpd eth0 mache bekommter ne IP und kann auch ins Internet pingen...
> ...

 

Dann liegt es an der Konfiguration von net.eth0

Das ist ein Symlink: 

$ls /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 6 2008-04-26 14:09 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> net.lo

In /etc/conf.d/net wird die Konfiguration übernommen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *eras0r wrote:*   

> ok, wenn ich nun per Hand /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start eingebe, kommt:
> 
> ```
> /sbin/dhcpd: invalid Option -- N 
> ```
> ...

 

Schau mal, wo im /etc Verzeichnis dhpcd aufgerufen wird und kill da die N Option.

cd /etc

grep dhcpd * -ir

Tobi

----------

## eras0r

scheinbar in extrem vielen Dateien... Unmengen werden angezeigt...

----------

## eras0r

OK, der Aufruf kam aus der /etc/conf.d/net Datei, da gab es den Parameter -N.

Den habe ich entfernt, nun funktioniert das wieder.

NUr wieso war dort ein Parameter eingetragen, den es nicht (mehr?) gibt...?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *eras0r wrote:*   

> OK, der Aufruf kam aus der /etc/conf.d/net Datei, da gab es den Parameter -N.
> 
> Den habe ich entfernt, nun funktioniert das wieder.
> 
> NUr wieso war dort ein Parameter eingetragen, den es nicht (mehr?) gibt...?

 

Naja. Wenn es vor 1Jahr diese Option noch gab?

Tobi

----------

## eras0r

ok, hätte gehofft das das dann nicht direkt dazu führt, das das Programm nicht mehr startet  :Smile: 

Aber ok, es geht ja wieder. Klasse.

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch den apache zum laufen bekommen. Und lm_sensors funktioniert leider nicht mehr.

```
sensors

sensors: error while loading shared libraries: libsysfs.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Heisst das, dass ich die fehlende Lib. emergen muss?

----------

## eras0r

Das Python-Update schlägt leider auch fehle:

```
 python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 *   Adding to list: =net-print/hplip-1.7.4a-r1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/reportlab-1.20

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/imaging-1.1.5

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

 *   Adding to list: =net-mail/fetchmail-6.3.8

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-1.3.7

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1

 *   Adding to list: =sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1

 *   Adding to list: =app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-print/hplip-1.7.4a-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/hplip-1.7.4a-r1 (masked by: )

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Was kann ich da tun? Wieso ist dieses paket masked?

----------

## Evildad

Es gibt die Version nicht mehr in Portage...

Aktuell ist net-print/hplip-2.8.6b

----------

## eras0r

ok, habs nun mit der -ingore-version Option gemacht.

Klappt bis hier ganz gut:

```
 * Messages for package sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12:

 * Upgrade path is broken with FEATURES=unmerge-orphans

 * Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cracklib-2.8.12.ebuild, line   26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib"

 *  The die message:

 *   Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Ich werde mir das ganze morgen noch einmal anschauen. Reboot und dann ist erstmal Schluss für heute.

Danke für deine Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *eras0r wrote:*   

> ok, habs nun mit der -ingore-version Option gemacht.
> 
> Klappt bis hier ganz gut:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

da steht doch im grunde was du tun musst, du musst cracklib neu emergen und gleichzeitig die "waisen" entfernen lassen. evtl brauchst du für shadow das cracklib use flag...

----------

## Max Steel

Doch, es gibt die Möglichkeit mit -i als Parameter den python-updater laufen zu lassen

Also python-updater -i

Das bewirkt:

```
# python-updater --help

[...]

    -i, --ignore-versions

                    Ignore versions when remerging packages

                    (still respects SLOTs)

[...]
```

O, du warst schneller   :Embarassed: 

Hmmm, also umblättern sollt ich schon -.-

----------

## eras0r

hm, das klappt leider auch nciht wie ich mir das vorstelle:

```
emerge -v cracklib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 [2.8.9-r1] USE="nls -python*" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 to /

 * cracklib-2.8.12.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking cracklib-2.8.12.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Upgrade path is broken with FEATURES=unmerge-orphans

 * Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cracklib-2.8.12.ebuild, line   26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib"

 *  The die message:

 *   Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12:

 * Upgrade path is broken with FEATURES=unmerge-orphans

 * Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cracklib-2.8.12.ebuild, line   26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib"

 *  The die message:

 *   Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/die.env'.

 *

```

Was zur Hölle ist nun wieder falsch? Der Apache spinnt nebenbei auch....

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 81 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:

Invalid command 'Order', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

```

Jemand eine Idee? Ist das Python-Update sehr wichtig?

----------

## Max Steel

Er sagt dir dashier, direkt unter dem STACK ERROR

```
* ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cracklib-2.8.12.ebuild, line   26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib"

 *  The die message:

 *   Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/die.env'.

 * 
```

Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

Ja das Python-Update ist sehr wichtig, für den reibungslosen Betrieb von vielen Programmen, teile von Apache bauen darauf, vermute ich einfach mal, das ganze Portage-System, etc.pp.

Und für dein apache Problem musst du dich über die Syntax schlau machen:

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 81 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:

Invalid command 'Order', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration 
```

Der Syntax Fehler liegt auf Zeile 81 der Datei /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf

Das Kommando "Order" gibt es nicht mehr, einfach mal auskommentieren (vorne ein # einbauen, oder falls es in einer langen Reihe ist dieses Kommando ein runter kopieren (mit mc z.B.) und dann einfach auskommentieren.)

----------

## eras0r

oh, ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass FEATURES tatsächlich ein Befehl ist.  :Smile:  Sorry

Für das Apache-Problem werde ich einen neuen Thread öffnen, falls ich im Forum nichts finde.

----------

## Max Steel

Ist es auch nicht, in dieser Form heißt es nur, setze für diesen Befehl (emerge ...) diese Variable (FEATURES) fest auf blubber (unmerge-orphans), egal in was die Konfiguration (/etc/make.conf und /etc/make.profile/*) dazu behauptet.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> oh, ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass FEATURES tatsächlich ein Befehl ist.  Sorry 
> 
> Für das Apache-Problem werde ich einen neuen Thread öffnen, falls ich im Forum nichts finde.

 

funktionierts denn jetzt? vor den shadow/cracklib geschichten fürchte ich mich meistens, weil es danach probleme geben _könnte_ mit dem einloggen von root und/oder usern (habs jedenfalls schonmal erlebt....)

----------

## eras0r

Ja, es hat eigentlich alles super geklappt. Zwischenzeitlich war der Apache der Meinung php verlernt zu haben, klappt aber alles wieder  :Wink:  Woran das wohl wieder lag...ich weiss es nicht.

Ansonten kann ich keine Ausfälle verzeichnen. Neues Raid-1 ist auch drin, klappt alles super.

Aktuelle Baustelle ist der Faxserver. Aktuell ist es Halyfax.

Da ich aber eigentlich nur alle ankommenden Faxe in einem Archivordner ablegen und per E-Mail versenden will muss der Server nicht viel können. Faxe versenden natürlich auch, aber das bietet wohl jede Software.

Daher liebäugel ich aktuell mit CapiSuite, es scheint etwas einfacher zu sein als Hylafax bei allem was ich brauche.

Emerge sagt mir allerdings, dass es durch das amd64 Keyword gemasked wäre.

Überlege es dennoch zu installieren, nichts negatives gelesen bisher. Oder kann etwas schief gehen?

Viele Grüße und Danke für die klasse Hilfe an alle.

Eras0r

----------

## AmonAmarth

das ~arch flag ist nicht unbedingt tragisch, normalerweise ist ~ schon sehr stable, nur die gentoo devs haben da eine andere konservativere ansicht. bei einem server versuhct man natürlich möglichst stable zu bleiben, aber ich glaube nicht das es tragisch ist das programm zu demaskieren und zu verwenden.

----------

## eras0r

Alles klar, dann emerge ich's mal. Danke  :Wink: 

----------

## eras0r

So, der Thread hier kann zu. Ich werde für meine ggf. noch auftretenden Fax-Probleme noch einen neuen Thread öffnen, wenn ich keine Lösung finde.

Herzlich Dank and alle!

----------

